# Seasonic after sales in India



## titaniumshield (May 18, 2017)

I wanted to buy a Seasonic M12 ii 620w but someone told me that seasonic is known for lousy after sales services. Is that true? If i get a Seasonic PSU, will it be a pain considering their after sale services?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 18, 2017)

Seasonic distributor and service is dealt by Tirupati Enterprises based in Kolkata.

They offer top notch service. Anybody who has a faulty PSU can send an email to them where by you need to send the PSU to the address specified to them and they will replace with a sealed piece immediately. 

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## titaniumshield (May 18, 2017)

Thank You.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 18, 2017)

I have a Seasonic S12II 620W Bronze PSU in my Rig2 of signature.. I found out recently that I have been paying high electricity bill because of this PSU. This was pointed out to me by me previous roomy Gollum, a forum member. Also to corroborate his theory the electricity bill for last month is 930. Apart from the Geyser & Induction cook top we dont have any high wattage devices. I use my Rig2 for 3-4 hours a day and not much on weekends. 930 is still a staggering amount. I dont know if I got a faulty piece or thats the regular bill a 620W PSU generates but just wanted to point out the fact. I plan to buy a Wattage meter and check how much does my rig consume from the wall socket.


----------



## chimera201 (May 18, 2017)

^ What logic is that? It will only consume power as much as your PC needs.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 18, 2017)

I know buddy but I cant put my finger on anything other than my AMD rig which I run 3-4 hours on weekdays. Also after I left the house where Gollum & I used to live he gets nominal electricity bill but we used to pay around 800 bucks per month. Now the same is happening in the new house I have shifted to. So can't think of anything else.


----------



## nac (May 18, 2017)

^ Even if it's your PC, it's not your PSU. It's your whole rig...


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 18, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> I know buddy but I cant put my finger on anything other than my AMD rig which I run 3-4 hours on weekdays. Also after I left the house where Gollum & I used to live he gets nominal electricity bill but we used to pay around 800 bucks per month. Now the same is happening in the new house I have shifted to. So can't think of anything else.


I get 600 as electricity bill and my rig is in my signature.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (May 19, 2017)

^^ What is your usage *bssunilreddy* ? How many hours on average do you use daily?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 19, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ What is your usage *bssunilreddy* ? How many hours on average do you use daily?


Usage is mainly Browsing and 8 hours of use daily.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 19, 2017)

Mine is browsing too. Also watching movies & series. But for 3-4 hours.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 19, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> I have a Seasonic S12II 620W Bronze PSU in my Rig2 of signature.. I found out recently that I have been paying high electricity bill because of this PSU. This was pointed out to me by me previous roomy Gollum, a forum member. Also to corroborate his theory the electricity bill for last month is 930. Apart from the Geyser & Induction cook top we dont have any high wattage devices. I use my Rig2 for 3-4 hours a day and not much on weekends. 930 is still a staggering amount. I dont know if I got a faulty piece or thats the regular bill a 620W PSU generates but just wanted to point out the fact. I plan to buy a Wattage meter and check how much does my rig consume from the wall socket.


Do you have a Fridge in your house ? In my uncle's house the compressor on the fridge was sucking loads of electricity. When he bought a new Fridge with inverter technology , electricity bill reduced drastically.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 19, 2017)

Aren't electricity charges vary from place to place?


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Aren't electricity charges vary from place to place?



yes


----------



## quicky008 (May 24, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> I get 600 as electricity bill and my rig is in my signature.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


how many rooms does your apartment/house have?600 is a seriously low amount-i live in a 2 storied house in a rural area and here we get electricity bills of around Rs 2500-4000 per month,which is staggeringly high.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 24, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> how many rooms does your apartment/house have?600 is a seriously low amount-i live in a 2 storied house in a rural area and here we get electricity bills of around Rs 2500-4000 per month,which is staggeringly high.


2 bedrooms + 1 hall + 1 dining room + 1 kitchen
That's all.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> how many rooms does your apartment/house have?600 is a seriously low amount-i live in a 2 storied house in a rural area and here we get electricity bills of around Rs 2500-4000 per month,which is staggeringly high.



Wow that's a hefty amount. In which rural area you live actually if you don't mind to share ?


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 16, 2017)

i live near Baruipur,situated in south 24 pgs(west bengal).The electricity board here is like an extortioner-they send astronomical bills every month even if you dont use too much electricity.


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't have many high electricity consuming appliances. I run a dual monitor setup for 10-12hrs a day. The whole house consumes about 80 units of electricity per month. 

If you're running high electricity consuming appliances a lot, don't blame it on the PC. I don't think PC would consume much comparing with AC, refrigerator, heater and all.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jun 19, 2017)

I am getting 2k rs electrity Bill , my mom keeps scolding me that since i came back home its increased by 1.2k atleast. mine is 600W PSU. may be 16hrs of on time.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 19, 2017)

^^I think the same buddy! I plan to do an experiment - do not turn on the PC for 15 days and see if the bill reduces.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhai log thread topic pe post karo I came to this to know about Seasonic yaar power ka dusra thread banalo.


----------

